# Curious; do you ask for tips or 5 star ratings?



## Lauren7 (Feb 1, 2018)

I drive and ride Uber and usually when I ride we end up talking about driving and then at the end they usually ask for a good rating (which I always do 5* and a nice tip). Even before I drove I would get some drivers ask for a rating. Since driving, I have never felt comfortable asking for a tip or rating. The closest I get is when a new rider gets in and they have questions about how it all works. I just tell them their credit card is linked to their account and when the ride is complete they can choose to rate and tip, otherwise they are all set. What do you guys do?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Never. However, I know exactly who is likely to tip and who is not likely to tip. My car and ride experience is set up to cater to those people who fit my tipping profile. Non- tippers get a safe, comfortable ride, but will not appreciate the experience, because it's not targeted to them.


----------



## Jettero (Aug 10, 2017)

The closest I get to mentioning ratings is if my pax is also a driver, then I’ll ask them how I did. If the are a first time Uber pax, I’ll tell them they can rate me if they ask what happens at end of ride.


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

I usually only ask when they say they're new and don't know how to work the app. Otherwise I don't bother.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I never ask either but I get a lot of "Five stars for you bro".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When they say "five stars for you" I ask for "how about one star and a tip?"


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Lauren7 said:


> I drive and ride Uber and usually when I ride we end up talking about driving and then at the end they usually ask for a good rating (which I always do 5* and a nice tip). Even before I drove I would get some drivers ask for a rating. Since driving, I have never felt comfortable asking for a tip or rating. The closest I get is when a new rider gets in and they have questions about how it all works. I just tell them their credit card is linked to their account and when the ride is complete they can choose to rate and tip, otherwise they are all set. What do you guys do?


They only thing I do differently with the new riders is instead of saying "you can choose to rate & tip" I say when the ride is complete you rate us and leave a tip.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lauren7 said:


> Even before I drove I would get some drivers ask for a rating. Since driving, I have never felt comfortable asking for a tip or rating.


I never have. Also wouldn't feel comfortable asking.

As for when I'm a pax, I don't think I would mind if they ask me to rate them, similar to how many places ask you to take a survey.

But if they ask for 5 stars I think that would put me off a bit.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Never myself, but sometimes pax say at drop-off "your getting five stars."....I respond, right back at you sir or ma'am.

I think to ask or expect a tip is wrong!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Never myself, but sometimes pax say at drop-off "your getting five stars."....I respond, right back at you sir or ma'am.
> 
> I think to ask or expect a tip is wrong!!!


Is it WRONG?
No, its not like telling a woman that she is pretty -- now that is wrong, and in San Francisco, Seattle and other socialist regimes, downright illegal.
It is not wrong to ask for something that you want in a free country.
I see people every day with signs hand written on cardboard hanging about street corners asking for something they want. If its ok for them, it is ok for you.

I might feign hard of hearing and say, "Five dollars? Thank You. That is very nice of you."


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Is it WRONG?
> No, its not like telling a woman that she is pretty -- now that is wrong, and in San Francisco, Seattle and other socialist regimes, downright illegal.
> It is not wrong to ask for something that you want in a free country.
> 
> I might feign hard of hearing and say, "Five dollars? Thank You. That is very nice of you."


To me, it's kind of like borderline begging for money to ask and the bad attitude doing your driving job to expect it.... I just wait for the moment and enjoy the tips when they happen.

I seriously believe if your good at what you do, the tips will come naturally.
I mean honestly, to sit and drive around doing rideshare and some drivers rating pax low that don't tip.....what's really the benefit to all the added stress, worry every trip.....you still didn't end up getting the tip and mentally draining yourself worse than miles driven.

I honestly feel if your looking for someone to blame it's Uber. When I drive lyft, whom from the start I averaged a one tip every three rides because they didn't tell customers not to tip.

Then add the fact that probably for every one good rated driver, there's fifty bad ones giving rides because of the revolving door of drivers. I never blame the customers, just the crappie people who started the adventure and run it today.

The best move would be to raise rates based on the better driving style and high ratings of drivers. To encourage high ratings and not reward the drivers is where both companies fail.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I tell ‘em $1/min if they want to do a drive through, and I get to estimate and collect up front. Otherwise, it’s a drive by. “Wave at the peeps in Taco Bell!”


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You might put a "RARELY" choice. Almost never do I ask for stars or a tip. There are times, however, when I have considered that circumstances call for it. Demanding passengers or passengers who ask questions about stars and tips. Even then, I try to hint rather than come out and say it. Only in the case of quite the demanding passenger will I be open and specific about expecting the five stars, a tip and an e-Mail to Uber about how I deserve seven stars for the service that I rendered unto said excessively demanding customer. Of course, it is the excessively demanding customers who one star you, do not tip and send a nasty e-Mail to Uber about how horrid a driver you were, even though you did scrape, bow and kowtow. This is why rarely do I do it. When I see its coming, in fact, I tend to say something that causes me to deserve any nastygram that the customer might send to Uber about how rude I might have been.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

If somebody gets my passenger an Uber, and they ask if they owe anything, then I'll say your welcome to tip whatever you feel.

I used to ask for 5 stars over a year ago when Uber was sending me threatening emails about my ratings, so Uber encouraged me to ask for 5 stars.

Sometimes I'll take their phone and give myself 5 stars and a tip, but rarely.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lauren7 said:


> I drive and ride Uber and usually when I ride we end up talking about driving and then at the end they usually ask for a good rating (which I always do 5* and a nice tip). Even before I drove I would get some drivers ask for a rating. Since driving, I have never felt comfortable asking for a tip or rating. The closest I get is when a new rider gets in and they have questions about how it all works. I just tell them their credit card is linked to their account and when the ride is complete they can choose to rate and tip, otherwise they are all set. What do you guys do?


I never ask for a rating or a tip, for doing so is tacky and unprofessional. I'm not the paragon of professionalism, but that is one of the more obvious lines I do not cross. If someone asks about how it all works, I'll explain it, but I need someone to volunteer a question. On the other hand, I complain about Uber's cheap rates and how working for Uber is poverty, so I'm not perfect


----------



## Lauren7 (Feb 1, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Sometimes I'll take their phone and give myself 5 stars and a tip, but rarely.


LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Sometimes I'll take their phone and give myself 5 stars and a tip, but rarely.


Like when you arrive and they're passed out

Here's a better one. Take their phone (use their finger to unlock it) and changed destination to 20 miles away.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I will explain the flawed rating system to newer pax, in order to avoid a 3 or 4 star rating due to ignorance. 

When new people ask How does this work? at the end of a ride I tell them a screen will pop up asking if they want to give me five stars, if they want to leave a comment, and if they want to leave a tip.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I will explain the flawed rating system to newer pax, in order to avoid a 3 or 4 star rating due to ignorance.
> 
> When new people ask How does this work? at the end of a ride I tell them a screen will pop up asking if they want to give me five stars, if they want to leave a comment, and if they want to leave a tip.


Yep, this. I include that U/L consider anything but a 5 a fail and that if the pax feels their ride was safe, smooth, comfortable, professional and courteous, then a 5 rating is appropriate.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> If somebody gets my passenger an Uber, and they ask if they owe anything, then I'll say your welcome to tip whatever you feel.
> 
> I used to ask for 5 stars over a year ago when Uber was sending me threatening emails about my ratings, so Uber encouraged me to ask for 5 stars.
> 
> Sometimes I'll take their phone and give myself 5 stars and a tip, but rarely.


Don't forget the BADGES next time!


----------



## CincyBrian (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't specifically ask for five stars but I have started to tell the pax after the ride is over they will be asked to rate their experience. Since I have started doing this I have noticed an increase in the number of pax leaving a tip. This is because immediately after they rate the driver they are asked to leave a tip. I walked a first time rider through this process last night and noticed that it now has the option to leave a percentage rather than a dollar amount.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Don't forget the BADGES next time!


I tried to give myself one yesterday when I was dropping off a future uber ant. He had 50 pages open on his phone, and it was freezing up.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

The one time I said "and don't forget my tip!" it was when I was explaining how Uber works to a first time user - because the pax was like "this is my first time doing Uber, how does this work?" as I was dropping him off.

*Also, I'd like to start him off as a TIPPING pax, and hopefully all future trips of his will include a tip for his driver.* *Why not encourage a pax to tip if it's their first time using the app?* Why have him be just like all the cheap, entitled pax that Uber essentially trained NOT to tip, whose minds are 1,000 times more difficult to change after not tipping for years due to Uber's shady, lying ways?

Drivers should absolutely take the opportunity to train new users - that's what we should be actively doing when someone is new - we should encourage tipping for stellar service rather than expecting them to "get it" when most people just don't get it.

A new user (pax) is just not aware most of the time- take that time to train them to be a good pax. We can't complain about pax not tipping and yet not be willing to explain the process.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> I never ask either but I get a lot of "Five stars for you bro".


That's the best tip. God I hate that one. And you know 99% of the idiots that say that don't even take the time to rate you



Julescase said:


> The one time I said "and don't forget my tip!" it was when I was explaining how Uber works to a first time user - because the pax was like "this is my first time doing Uber, how does this work?" as I was dropping him off.
> 
> *Also, I'd like to start him off as a TIPPING pax, and hopefully all future trips of his will include a tip for his driver.* *Why not encourage a pax to tip if it's their first time using the app?* Why have him be just like all the cheap, entitled pax that Uber essentially trained NOT to tip, whose minds are 1,000 times more difficult to change after not tipping for years due to Uber's shady, lying ways?
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea. I feel the conversation with their friend that told them about Uber ended with 'and you don't even have to tip them'.


----------



## daviceras (Aug 8, 2017)

never, so I avoid the possible question of the passenger: why?


----------



## Cd_smith315 (Feb 4, 2018)

Right I did the same thing last night old man said this was a second Uber ride and he was basically navigating the phone on his own so I showed him the star reading process and then directed into the Tips screen where he without hesitation when I hidden it that five dollar selection!!


----------

